

Why Waiting Is Torture - the_economist
https://www.nytimes.com/2012/08/19/opinion/sunday/why-waiting-in-line-is-torture.html?pagewanted=all

======
kunle
I'd seen the elevator example, but didn't know the airport one. Sort of
diabolical but I guess it works.

The agony of waiting also extends to software. One thing I truly despise is
waiting for web pages/apps to load or update, but I've noticed that I'm
measurably less irritable when the app I'm using includes an "interesting"
waiting/loading indicator (eg a hamster running in a wheel).

